
Hustle Con - peter_d_sherman
https://hustlecon.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"I learned more in one day at Hustle Con than I did in 4 years of business
undergrad."

[...]

>"What's Hustle Con?

Hustle Con is a two-day startup event where the world’s most successful
founders:

• Tell their origin stories

• Teach the practical tactics they used to start and grow their startup

• Share behind the scenes insights on their wins and losses"

[...]

>"How does it work?

Hustle Con works like business school: you show up and are taught strategies
for starting and growing your company. Except at Hustle Con, you’re not paying
$100,000 to attend.

We gather the founders of the fastest-growing companies who give 20-minute
keynotes on actionable tactics for launching and growing your business.
Attendees learn how they got started, how they grew, and what they learned
along the way."

[...]

>"Who should come?

This conference is for you if:

• You want to start a company

• You already have a business that you want to grow

• You want to sharpen your non-technical skill set

• You’re technical and want to find a non-technical co-founder

• You're interested in rubbing elbows with founders, investors, and creators.

• And/or you love hanging out with inspiring and fun people.

In any case, Hustle Con is the must-attend event for people who want learn
tactical and actionable advice and join an amazing community of sharp,
ambitious do-ers."

\---

My Comment: Sounds like a great idea!

